# Work boots



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I need a new pair of work boots and was thinking of going with ariat. for those of you that have tried them what did you think? any other suggestions i would love to hear them. Thanks.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I hated the ariats. Wore through two pair in six months. My latest favorites are Keens. Just don't get the cheap ones. Pay for the better boots.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ariat = Made in China........You be the Judge.
http://www.midwestboots.com/Merchant2/m ... y_Code=USA


----------

